# Wildlife



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 20, 2008)

I was just watching some deer in our yard this evening. We also have seen rabbits, gophers, frogs and other critters. Supposedly a fox has been around too. 

What sorts of wildlife do others find on your property? Feel free to share pics if you like.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 20, 2008)

Wild Blue Tick Hound Dog. 










Mostly birds for us. Cardinals occasionally, blue jays, and quail. Our is fenced so we don't get many animals coming in.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 20, 2008)

We had an anteater in Panama.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 20, 2008)

O possums, Rabbits, Ground hogs, had a deer run in front of our house once. We have owls, Paragon falcons, and Red Tail hawks also. We even had a woodcock one year. Coyote's are seen often in our area. They run in front of our house also. Especially at night. 

We live on the edge of the city by a River sized creek called Eagle Creek. It comes from a Water Reservor, Nature Preserve, and DNR Park by the same name.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

Believe it or not I had a doe grazing outside my apartment balcony in the city of Pittsburgh (I live in the East Liberty neighborhood) not more than a week ago.


----------



## Grymir (May 20, 2008)

Cardinals, sparrows, grackles (which are hellspawn), orioles, neighbors dog and cat we have to chase out, bull frogs. We live in a trailer park on a lake which has a blue heroin that lives here, ducks, turtles and some Canadian geese that came all over our lawn this spring. We have gardens which have 3 kinds of morning glories, lot's of lillies, zinnias, tomatoes, coleus, petunias, lilac, columbine, and hopefully some nigella's. My RX-7, oh, not that kind of wild life!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

I assume you mean "Blue Heron" and not "Blue Heroin" which I can understand can be quite a nuisance.


----------



## Grymir (May 20, 2008)

Yes, Blue Heron is it. I guess my spell checker in on something.


----------



## Grymir (May 20, 2008)

O.k. here's my first picture. These are the Canadian geese that invaded our lawn.


----------



## SueS (May 20, 2008)

We live in the middle of 35 acres of woods in a very rural area and see all sorts of wildlife. We frequently have deer grazing in our back yard and last autumn had FIVE bucks, six points and up, visiting! Last spring a group of tom turkeys were strutting their stuff with their tails all fanned out and we've had whole flocks come through, sometimes with tiny chicks. Did y'all know that turkey hens do communal mothering? I've seen several hens cooperatively taking care of over a dozen babies many times. We also have grouse, foxes, and sometimes at night hear cayotes in the valley beyond us. I caught a baby rattler once and a few years ago saw what I think was a black bear at the end of our lane. Also, every time we have a good rain in the spring and summer the toads come out at night - I often have to shoo them off the lane ahead of the car while my husband is trying to drive up to the house. There are so many deer in this area that they are becoming a nuisance - last summer we saw at least twenty fawns when we normally see one or two at the most. Every fall I hope for a large deer harvest but it never seems to happen so the herd gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## Reepicheep (May 20, 2008)

Here's some wildlife I found on my friends property this past december...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

I hate Pennsylvania.


----------



## Grymir (May 20, 2008)

Reepicheep NICE ONE!!!!!


----------



## Josiah (May 21, 2008)

Our neighbors have a family of these under their porch (not actual footage of wildlife at my neighbors house): [video=youtube;STH7tE5FRts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHJOFBcqIKk&feature=related]YouTube - Racoons[/url] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STH7tE5FRts[/video


----------



## KMK (May 21, 2008)

We have a plethora of Raccoons and Coyotes. I saw a dead dear on my way to work today. Many in town have come face to face with Black Bears but I myself have never seen one.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 21, 2008)

Stray cats.


----------



## nicnap (May 21, 2008)

Opossums, rabbits, bobcats, squirrels, coyotes, a few released cougars, deer, wild turkey, eastern timber rattler, copperhead, eastern box turtles, and a plethora of other creatures...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Stray cats.



Did you get Brian Setzer's autograph? 

[video=youtube;hHNuY-nptGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHNuY-nptGo[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2008)

Thanks very much to all who responded. God's creation is wonderful and amazing to behold.


----------

